# IM pinyin fcitx

## Demonking

Hello Guys,

i hope i can write in here, because i haven't found a section for this kind of question.

I'm taking a study course in chinese.

I liked the way to learn vocabulary with flashcards, so i have found the program ignuit.

Now i wanted to try to make some flashcards with scim, in openoffice it wouldn't make any problems

i can type pinyin and Hanzi.

But when i'm changing to ignuit it sometimes work and sometimes not.

After that i have emerged fcitx and it works without problems in ignuit.

My real problem is, that i couldn't type pinyin with fcitx.

How could i say fcitx to use pinyin ?  

Thanks for help and sorry for my bad english ;/

----------

## handsoul

 *Demonking wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After that i have emerged fcitx and it works without problems in ignuit.
> 
> My real problem is, that i couldn't type pinyin with fcitx.

 

HI,a lot of input methods are integrated in fcitx such as pinyin , wubi ,zhengma and so on~ and you said you couldn't type  pinyin with fcitx, did you mean that you cannot use pinyin input method to input Chinese characters ?

I'm using ibus-pinyin ,which seems good,and  you might want to try it .

你好，fcitx中集成了很多输入法，比如拼音，五笔，郑码等等。你说“ couldn't type  pinyin with fcitx”，是说不能用拼音输入法输入汉字吗？

我正在用ibus-pinyin，挺好用的.你可以试试.

----------

## diablo465

But i think ibus-wubi is not available in gentoo.

----------

## sangeshitou

Have you follow the instruction at http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fcitx

if you can type but see unkown code, you properly install incorrent fonts.

if you can not start fcitx, the XMODIFIERS is set incorrect.

----------

